# Atlas Code 55 track with Micro Engineering joiners?



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello all,

I am getting ready to order my first N scale locomotive and some track.

I have decided to get some Atlas Code 55 track but the store is out of the Atlas joiners. I would like to know if the Micro Engineering joiners are compatible without any hiccups.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

ME joiners should work if they are for Code 55 rail.

In general I have found variance within a package of joiners. So some fit, some are loose and some tight. If you find they are too loose they squeeze they with pliers. If tight them use a spare piece of track and force them onto the rail to open them a little.


----------



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I bought an HO scale set a week or so back and I'd rather have more options as far as more scenery and track in my available space that comes with N scale.

I ordered a Kato SD80MAC last night, a few cars of rolling stock, and some track last night to get started.

Do you guys have any recommendations for a DCC system that can eventually grow to 6-8 locomotives and have track switching features?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

DigiTrack or NCE systems are popular and expandable.

I use the DigiTrack Zephyr and a UT hand throttle for 6 locos on the track (4 with sound) and control two locos at a time (two operators).

Read through the threads in the DCC section as this question is asked very often.


----------



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks again waltr!


----------

